# 1971 SKYLINE



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/tiresmoke/ this car is being restored right now look at my web site for updates

This is my 1971 Nissan Skyline. The Japanese call it the Hakosuka cuz of the boxy shape. I call it the rust bucket








This is the heart of the car its a l28 with 3 mikunie carbs. It has a 5spd tranny. Im think about stroking it iout to 3.1or getting a nissan v8 and drop in it . Dont know yet, i got to get it restored first.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

I love these old beasts. 
I wish i could find one in the UK, I bet the Z32 motor would fit without too much of a problem.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

updates on the restorhttp://www.freewebs.com/tiresmoke/ ya i bet it would but i would keep the I6 or go with the old musel car look and feel with the v8


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

here is the before and after of the rear window if u go to my webpage u can see between pics
*www.freewebs.com/tiresmoke*


----------



## greenmonster80 (Jun 13, 2006)

*71 Skyline*

Hillbilly...Congratulations on the car....I have a 72 GT-x....Similiar condition when I bought it. I have replaced the front fenders, both doors, rocker panels and rear quarters. All the inner structure behind them needed work and all new rubber seals..Expensive yes but after almost 2 years it is almost done...I also built a 3.1 stroker...Got rid of the carbs and went with redline ITB's instead...Got tired of tuning carbs everytime we moved..3 times in 4 yrs. Anyways I know it is difficult and frustrating getting parts from there to here. If you need a hand I can help as I use the in-laws alot for parts..They are good to help me out. Considering their daughter married a round-eye...HAHAHA...I am how in California..How about yourself? Later


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

greenmonster80 said:


> Hillbilly...Congratulations on the car....I have a 72 GT-x....Similiar condition when I bought it. I have replaced the front fenders, both doors, rocker panels and rear quarters. All the inner structure behind them needed work and all new rubber seals..Expensive yes but after almost 2 years it is almost done...I also built a 3.1 stroker...Got rid of the carbs and went with redline ITB's instead...Got tired of tuning carbs everytime we moved..3 times in 4 yrs. Anyways I know it is difficult and frustrating getting parts from there to here. If you need a hand I can help as I use the in-laws alot for parts..They are good to help me out. Considering their daughter married a round-eye...HAHAHA...I am how in California..How about yourself? Later


well time is moving again on the skyline im in OKI right now and i have a new site and updated pics ill post to night after work 
*Home*
*www.myspace.com/wwwp_t_p*


----------

